# WIe Joannas leveling-guide editieren.



## Flachtyp (11. September 2019)

Hi!

 

Ich habe im Zuge von wow-classic mal den alten Joannas-Horde-leveling-guide heraus gekramt. Als ich ihn so durchlas, viel mir auf, dass ich selbst dort einige tipps zu manchen Quests reingeschrieben hatte. Hatte auch an den maps eigene Punkte markiert usw.

Aber das ist Jahre her. Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr daran, wie ich die Datei editiert habe. Womit kann man das einfach machen ? Mit "Open Office" geht es zwar, aber dann ist der Text völlig verzehrt usw...was gibts da noch ?


----------



## spectrumizer (11. September 2019)

Kenne weder den Guide, noch das Dateiformat. Daher wären ein paar mehr Informationen hilfreich. Was für eine Endung hat denn z.B. die Datei? Mal Notepad++ probiert?


----------



## Flachtyp (11. September 2019)

Okok, also es ist ein html-Dokument, man öffnet es mit dem browser(ich firefox) ist aber quasi offline.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. September 2019)

Ok, verstehe. Du hattest also die Webseite mit dem Guide gespeichert und das soll nur für dich offline verfügbar sein? Wenn das so ist, verwende Notepad++, wenn du dich mit HTML & Co. auskennst. Ansonsten gab es früher "Dreamweaver", gibt es zwar heute auch noch, ist jetzt aber Teil der Adobe Creative Suite und mit (laufenden) Kosten verbunden. Gibt aber scheinbar kostenlose OpenSource Alternativen: https://www.ionos.de/digitalguide/w...eamweaver-alternativen-open-source-loesungen/


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2019)

Ich glaube da ist ein bisschen over the top. Notepad++ mit HTML-Vorschau reicht sicher auch.


----------

